# Squeaking GMC 2500HD



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a squeaking noise on my '02 GMC 2500HD. It only occurs when the truck is moving. Sometimes when I shift into revers from drive or drive from reverse I'll get a slight clunking sound. It sounds like a U-Joint, but I just had them replaced earlier this summer. Is there anyway that they can go dry in that short of time or did I just get a bad mechanic? Anything else it could be that I should check?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My ball joints and rear springs squeak on my 02 GMC.


----------



## Redsilv03 (Jan 12, 2009)

U-Joints, front or rear, sway bar links and bushings make same noise, but if the noise is fast and loud almost constant, it is u-joints.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

All three of our truck started squeaking, on all three it was u joints. The roller bearings have rusted to dust and that is what the squeaking is. On mine the joint was tight and no vibration. You will need a torch to melt the retainers on the joints to get them off.


----------



## Redsilv03 (Jan 12, 2009)

New u-joints should come with grease zerks, make sure you are putting 3 good pumps into all zerks on steering and driveline parts ever 3000 miles or oil change, it really goes a long way


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Redsilv03;711665 said:


> if the noise is fast and loud almost constant, it is u-joints.


It is. Truck is going into my buddy's shop on Wednesday to get checked out.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a follow up: the front U joint was bad. I had both of themk done. $180 for both installed. Not bad I thought. I think I found me a new shop.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Was it the same U joint that you just replaced?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It was the forward one. The previous one was the rear one. I just had him do both while the driveshaft was down just to make sure. Now they are both good. The held up with the back to back storms here without an issue, so I'm happy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Redsilv03;711730 said:


> New u-joints should come with grease zerks, make sure you are putting 3 good pumps into all zerks on steering and driveline parts ever 3000 miles or oil change, it really goes a long way


I have had better luck with the non greasable lifetime/heavy duty u-joints from Autozone. Put in some from Napa with the zerk and one grenaded in less than a year, probably not even 500 miles. Also, whenever I have a shaft out, I always replace all the joints. It sucks to change one, and then the other goes bad in a couple months.......


----------

